# Questions before I even go look at this one



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have done a lot of remodel/ re[pair work over the past 25 years. Here is my expectation of various customers. IT is the little old lady you have to worry about. that is a general rule. Most commercial type locations are already familiar with the cost of maintenance and that is pretty much what this woudl be considered. They should also already be aware that delayed maintenance is higher cost maintenance. They pay thousands fo dollars a year to keep things cleaned, polished and in working order. I would put together a bid that paid myself well and just give it to them. It's pretty hard to shock a commercial location. they play in an area that has costs far higher than the average person is used to hearing. Replacement of a door in your house would be about $150. for a commercial location. $1500. and that difference is normal. Totally different door to a totally different code. Make sure you know what you are getting into though. If it is an historical building or anything you are getting into federal regulations that will bankrupt you. If you are not going to do repairs make sure they understand that you will have to cut out what you have to cut out and they will have to get the repairs done when you are gone. That or live with bees entering their building.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

One of the reasons I got out of cutouts some years ago is the expectations from the home owners. As Daniel Y said, commercial people are normally easier to work with. They know what has to be done, and don't normally expect it to be done for free. Years ago I loved to do cutouts, and remove bees for people. Not in today's environment. Today you really need to be licensed and insured.

Yesterday I had two calls for cutouts. They wanted to bees removed, then sprayed so they would not return. I told them I am not licensed to spray, and I did not want that potential liability. Now days you need to keep in mind there can be a liability issue. Not the same as several years ago. Make sure they know exactly what you are going to do, and not do. Make sure they know that bees could reenter the same building, somewhere else, even after you finish the cutout.

Unfortunately, more people will simply spray them, than have it done right. Bottom Line, make sure everyone knows what is going

cchoganjr to happen.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

I would also make them aware that if they just spray, the comb and honey will be left in the void and could cause other problems like ants, roaches, mold, etc.


----------

